# Tank cycled! Finally. Peacock gudgeons?



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

My 12g eclipse system is finally cycled. 

0ppm Ammonia
0ppm nitrite
20ppm nitrate

Thinking of getting peacock gudgeons. Does anyone have any experience with them?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm still wondering what a gudgeon is. I'll go research and get back to you. And 12 gal Eclipse? Nice. What did you pay for it?


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Vayurules, 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2698&pcatid=2698


Jdiaz, 

That would be a nice looking fish... good call


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i love the little gudgeons..a bit odd looking but very interesting...they need lots of hiding places....


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes they're really cute. I have two LFS who have them stocked usually. I just added in 6 pygmy cories so I'll get the gudgeons soon. 

I paid $90 for my eclipse system. I believe Drs. Foster and Smith has it and Amazon.com too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

That isn't a bad price for a 12 gallon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

and to think i passed up a 100 gallon tank and stand and lid for 80 bucks...i sure with i had the money you folks have...


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Seriously Loha? Wow. I'm still wondering just how many tanks you own, let alone keep fish in.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Think stars in the sky........


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol. Very nice Obsidian.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd honestly imagine loha is probably around 1000 gallons. How many tanks, not sure. In 3 months or so I'll be upgrading my tank and I'll have 345 gallons total. Getting a 220 and have a 125 now.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in my basement there are approximately 70 aquariums up and running ; give or take a dozen or so...sizes range from 2.5 gallons to 135 gallons...
out in the yard are about 40 or so more tanks plus 5 stock tanks at 110 gallons each..more to come next spring...and there are probably 15 or so more in my storage locker with the biggest being a 125 gallon set up..
hopefully when petco has it's $1 per gallon sale i can pick up a few 40 breeders and 30 longs....also thinking of building some plywood tanks as well....

there is no such thing as too many fish or too many tanks or too big of a tank....


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never heard anyone say: Give or take a dozen or so (tanks). And I'll have to look into that PetCo sale. Is it a national sale or local sale? (Sorry, hijacking a lil)


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

lohachata said:


> in my basement there are approximately 70 aquariums up and running ; give or take a dozen or so...sizes range from 2.5 gallons to 135 gallons...
> out in the yard are about 40 or so more tanks plus 5 stock tanks at 110 gallons each..more to come next spring...and there are probably 15 or so more in my storage locker with the biggest being a 125 gallon set up..
> hopefully when petco has it's $1 per gallon sale i can pick up a few 40 breeders and 30 longs....also thinking of building some plywood tanks as well....
> 
> there is no such thing as too many fish or too many tanks or too big of a tank....


Oh so not too many tanks huh? Lol. That's quite a few! You must have an big water bill each month.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the water bill is pretty high...but you should see the electric bill...$350+......

the $1 per gallon sale is national...never had any idea when they had them ; but i guess i will now..

almost everything with me is give or take a dozen or so...guns , knives , pots and pans , kitchen gadgets , fishing reels....used to have about 100 of them...lol


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So Loha, you must have a LOT of fish in those tanks. Where and how do you get all of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all of my fish i get from either club auctions or from aquabid..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Peacocks are cool looking, but they hide a lot and don't otherwise DO very much.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

I got two of em from a LFS. They seem to be acclimating well to the tank and don't hide all the time. Trying to get them to eat. They seemed to go for live tubifex worms so far. Im thinking once they're more acclimated they'll start feeding more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed em Plecocaine....lol
gudgeons can be really picky sometimes.try a variety of foods....but try not to give them too much tubifex or blood worms..also try to wean them off of live foods as a regular diet...it could get to the point where they will eat nothing else...


----------

